# Woody Decoys?



## dirtnap10 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have heard different opinions on getting woody decoys. So i was just wondering on how yall feel on woody decoys and if they have helped the ones who have used them. just wondering if i should get some. thanks for your help


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

dirtnap10 said:


> I have heard different opinions on getting woody decoys. So i was just wondering on how yall feel on woody decoys and if they have helped the ones who have used them. just wondering if i should get some. thanks for your help



Get GHG woody deeks. I think they help. First yr i hunted without them and without a call. Second yr had deeks and a call and they turned around and litterly lit right on top of them. They helped me for sure.


----------



## aubie (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a set of the GHG pro grade woody decoys.  I've had too many birds come land in my spread to hunt without them.  They're a little expensive ($50 or so for 1/2 dozen), but they look and work great.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 29, 2011)

aubie said:


> I have a set of the GHG pro grade woody decoys.  I've had too many birds come land in my spread to hunt without them.  They're a little expensive ($50 or so for 1/2 dozen), but they look and work great.



Exact same deeks here too ..... I turned 3 pairs of birds this morning to them.  I haven't had a lot of birds this year so I wouldn't think of hunting without em.  They look real on the water in the river I'm hunting.  I'd have one one a jerk string if you're hunting still water to have some motion.

I don't usually male whistle for birds just the hen call.  Good luck!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought the GHG pro grade woody decoys and like them so far. The last time I looked Cabelas had them on clearance too.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 29, 2011)

Flambeau Storm Front!! Best looking decoy i have ever seen, looks like the real thing.


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've had several groups of woodies try to land with my mallard decoys. I've watched em circle the swamp and come back to my mallards. I'd get some mallards and try them, that way you're ready for big ducks also if they fly over.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 29, 2011)

hunter22 said:


> get ghg woody deeks. I think they help. First yr i hunted without them and without a call. Second yr had deeks and a call and they turned around and litterly lit right on top of them. They helped me for sure.




10-4!


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you get a call get the Duck Commander wood duck call. Its $18 and its a great call. I just wait untill I hear the ducks callin them make a few flyin calls then when they pass over and if they dont lite (typically they do) then i do the hen call and they turn right around and lite right in front of us.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> If you get a call get the Duck Commander wood duck call. Its $18 and its a great call. I just wait untill I hear the ducks callin them make a few flyin calls then when they pass over and if they dont lite (typically they do) then i do the hen call and they turn right around and lite right in front of us.



Best wood duck call you can get sho nuf!


----------



## moondogg (Dec 29, 2011)

Why do u make a flyin call to flyin woodys.  Just askin.  That has never worked for me.  I use the dc woodie call and always make sittin calls and will 9/10 times come to me.  Pers i just get the ghg deeks and call to the flin birds with sittn sounds. Jmo


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

moondogg said:


> Why do u make a flyin call to flyin woodys.  Just askin.  That has never worked for me.  I use the dc woodie call and always make sittin calls and will 9/10 times come to me.  Pers i just get the ghg deeks and call to the flin birds with sittn sounds. Jmo



I do it so they will hear me from a long way away. They can go many of ways on our place so I just get their attention and let them know im there. Then I do some of the sitting calls like the peeps and whatnot then when I see em fly over and pass I do the hen call n they typically circle n whack em. I had some come back and flew so close they almost knocked my hat off. They came in right over us and I thought they were gona hit us.

what sitting calls do you use? The peeps with the last one doin a loud peep that cuts off?


----------



## builditbreakit (Dec 29, 2011)

hunter797 said:


> Best wood duck call you can get sho nuf!



best woodie callx3


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Only real way to hunt woodies is be where they want to be. The calls and decoys are nothing more than a gimic.....


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Only real way to hunt woodies is be where they want to be. The calls and decoys are nothing more than a gimic.....


I dont thats entirely true. If it is then please explain why the first time I hunted our swamps only 2 lit where I was hunting all season. Then the next season I got a call and deeks and TONS lit right on top of em knocking them over? They passed and i called and they came back. So your saying they passed the spot where they wanted to be and then heard me call and then they realized thats the spot where they wanted to be but forgot?


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Dec 29, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> I dont thats entirely true. If it is then please explain why the first time I hunted our swamps only 2 lit where I was hunting all season. Then the next season I got a call and deeks and TONS lit right on top of em knocking them over? They passed and i called and they came back. So your saying they passed the spot where they wanted to be and then heard me call and then they realized thats the spot where they wanted to be but forgot?



I agree with you... last week me and the guy who made this thread were hunting a swamp and we had 2 woodies fly over us to high... he hit the duck commander woodie call and made them circle and they landed in our laps.


----------



## moondogg (Dec 29, 2011)

I use them all when i call except the flyin. When there flyin they wanna sit.  I ise the high pitch the the peeps and the clucks along with the chuckle but when i do that i splash the water with my foot to mimic them playin and flaping ther wings in the water.  Rem no pro just love me some woodies.  Usually when i hear them oit across the swamp i chuckle the squell. It works


----------



## chardin2 (Dec 29, 2011)

get you a mojo..it's usually not very bright when they are flying so they can't see the decoys anyway


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

chardin2 said:


> get you a mojo..it's usually not very bright when they are flying so they can't see the decoys anyway



I had a mojo mallard out and it flared them so i took it away and they lit right on top of the deeks.


----------



## moondogg (Dec 29, 2011)

Me too hunter too. We usually turn it our on by remote when we hear or see fats.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

moondogg said:


> Me too hunter too. We usually turn it our on by remote when we hear or see fats.



I just leave all but the GWT deeks and the woody deeks in my bag then when I kill my limit of woodies then I put out all others out after the first hr after shootin time.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 29, 2011)

JHannah92 said:


> I've had several groups of woodies try to land with my mallard decoys. I've watched em circle the swamp and come back to my mallards. I'd get some mallards and try them, that way you're ready for big ducks also if they fly over.



Yep, they will come into mallard decoys.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 29, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Yep, they will come into mallard decoys.



Wish they would come into mine. It would save me the trouble of having to wait to put all the others out after most the woodys have come and gone.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ducks are confusing. They will come into anything one day and then next day you do the same thing and they wont even think about it...Like hunter22 said, we all have our ways and tactics that work for us...


----------



## USMC0844 (Dec 30, 2011)

I use a half dozen GHG pro-grades and I wouldnt go without them. My spread for a small swamp hole is 6 woodies and 8 or so mallards. All GHG.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hunter22, there had to be something wrong with your setup. There is no woodie out there that is that smart to tell the difference between mallard dekes and woody dekes. You did say you don't hunt much, maybe you'll get it one day.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 30, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Hunter22, there had to be something wrong with your setup. There is no woodie out there that is that smart to tell the difference between mallard dekes and woody dekes. You did say you don't hunt much, maybe you'll get it one day.



I already said that last night but got deleted...  you're not supposed to question a mans tactics apparently.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> I already said that last night but got deleted...  you're not supposed to question a mans tactics apparently.



Can't say much on here. Just trying to save some guys money on decoys. I would love to see woodies not land in their intended spot because they were some mallards hanging out there.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 30, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Can't say much on here. Just trying to save some guys money on decoys. I would love to see woodies not land in their intended spot because they were some mallards hanging out there.



Then explain why they flared from mine and the mallard mojo but would lite on the water after I took em all up? please do explain


----------



## Mark K (Dec 30, 2011)

Could have just been the mojo!!

If I were to buy decoys it would be coots and mallards for Ga. What doesn't land with mallards will land with coots. I've been killing woodies for a while and with no decoys or calls!! Please do explain...


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 30, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Then explain why they flared from mine and the mallard mojo but would lite on the water after I took em all up? please do explain



ding ding ding..

mojos will flare woodys and any other species after they have seen them enough..


----------



## USMC0844 (Dec 31, 2011)

Mojos tend to be an issue with woodies. If they flare, They usually flare low enough for me to get a shot off. some may think I am crazy but I started putting baby mojo wings on a mojo dove and used that in my woody hole. Mixed results but if you have a dove handy, it doesnt hurt to try. Looks goofy as heck though.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 31, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Then explain why they flared from mine and the mallard mojo but would lite on the water after I took em all up? please do explain



You may be well suited to not put out anything and just shoot the woodies when they come in. I think I read somewhere that you haven't killed a mallard so maybe just get rid of all the stuff and see what happens.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Dec 31, 2011)

I dont comment much but this is ridiculous, there are tons of people that agree with hunter so there is obviously something to it.

Just wondering, how many of yall that say woody decoys dont work have actually used them?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 31, 2011)

deerslaya1129 said:


> I dont comment much but this is ridiculous, there are tons of people that agree with hunter so there is obviously something to it.
> 
> Just wondering, how many of yall that say woody decoys dont work have actually used them?



Painted them as coots long ago after I realized they were useless.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2011)

Way back when no body made woody decoys but Quack decoys. Every body used mallards and they worked. I had a buddy that had a dozen quack decoys in wood ducks. They seem to work better than the mallards. I hunt woodys over a mix of mallards and woodys. It works for me and I use a mojo teal and that is what they zero in on. This works well for my hunting. Good Luck!


----------



## hotrodford (Dec 31, 2011)

I've heard painting small pebbles a real bright yellow, sorta like corn, and scattering it in shallow water works better than anybodies duck dekes. 

I'm just sayin....


----------



## hotamighty (Jan 1, 2012)

We shot this morning over 10 green wing teal decoys with a mojo mallard in the middle. It was real thick fog but the ducks that came into view tried to land in them. It was a spot that hadn't been scouted. This was my first time hunting over decoys but from what I saw, with a little calling and some decoys the woodies will come in. I wanted some wood duck decoys to go with the gwt but they were sold out. Several people  must think they work.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 3, 2012)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Painted them as coots long ago after I realized they were useless.



you couldn't be more wrong. ducks like to stay in FLOCKS( hint they are a bird). therefor where there are more ducks they are gonna be more likely to land there. i've had woodies fly over on the river when i had no deeks out and then when i had dekes come into lite. they feel more secure in bigger groups. so saying that dekes don't work is really, really wrong.


----------



## moondogg (Jan 4, 2012)

i think  its like this you say tomato but i say mator .... both right just diffrent ways  ...  just find out what works in ur neck of the woods and do that ....   everyone is diff ,,,,if not it be a borin world.. just thank god u get to see the grace of what he has created for ur to admire


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 4, 2012)

wareagle2 said:


> you couldn't be more wrong. ducks like to stay in FLOCKS( hint they are a bird). therefor where there are more ducks they are gonna be more likely to land there. i've had woodies fly over on the river when i had no deeks out and then when i had dekes come into lite. they feel more secure in bigger groups. so saying that dekes don't work is really, really wrong.



The man didn't say dekes didn't work.  He said that woodies would decoy to anything so just use mallard dekes.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> The man didn't say dekes didn't work.  He said that woodies would decoy to anything so just use mallard dekes.



the man said decoys don't work for woodies


----------



## kontekontos (Jan 4, 2012)

When i hunt in beaver ponds where we are targeting wood ducks i mainly use my ghg woodie decoys and a jerk cork....I believe the wood duck decoys do help us along with the motion of putting them right where we need them.......On the other hand i have had alot of woodies land in coot decoys when we are hunting more open water areas.....They will by pass other decoys to sit down in the coots....Craziest thing i have seen...LOL


----------

